# Losing Internet Connection for 2-3 minutes every few hours



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

I've been having this problem for like 2 minutes, I will just lose my connection for a few minutes then it comes back. At first I thought it was my router, and just changed the slot my cable was was in on the router and it seemed to temporarily solve the problem before coming back. I then connected the modem directly to my PC to see if the router was the problem, but it continued.

I called my ISP and they told me it was either my splitter or nic card as they saw nothing wrong with the modem (the cable light is on the entire time while I lose connection, when I lose connection the modem behaves normally as if I had it) I changed the splitter but problem did not go away and I asked the guy downstairs if he had the same problem as me and he did so it's not my PC. I was just on the phone with my ISP and I actually lost connection while on the phone and told them but they didn't pick up anything.

Now the strange thing about when I lose connection I can't connect to any websites (will just load and timeout) nor any programs but AIm seems to stay connected and I am able to im people and receive them.

My ISP is optonline and I have a Webstar Modem


----------



## cmunn (Apr 1, 2007)

when your not connected run some test to find where your connection is dropping.
Open a command prompt by going to
Start | Run | type cmd | click OK | type ipconfig | press enter

This is your IP address assigned from the modem, normally is a 192.168.X.X number or a number from your ISP. (if it starts with 169 that is bad) 

If you have an ip address try to ping the default gateway listed above by typing

Type ping 'your default gateway' | press enter | should get reply from

check image below.

because your still able to get online to AIM then your internet connection provided by your ISP is up. Run ftp speed tests to make sure your getting the correct speeds.


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

My ISP said there was no packet loss while I was d/cd but I'll try this next time I get d/c'd


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok, exchanged modems, got a motorola but it did not solve the problem as it just happened again. Did what you did and got the same response I did while the internet was running, I attached a screen shot, any other ideas?


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok, I just put in a new nic card to be 100% sure it wasn't that, and it's not as internet just went out, cmd showed normal stuff, Cable modem didn't show that it was offline, Aim worked while websites/programs were disconnected/not loading but then lost aim after a few mintues but MSN was still working.

Was really hoping it was the NIC card as now it doesn't look like anything is wrong yet something is


----------



## cmunn (Apr 1, 2007)

when you cant get online try to ping past your router/modem.

from the command prompt (should get reply from)
type ping 64.233.187.99

also ping by url
type ping google.com


are you going directly into your new modem or you using a router?
try plugging your modem into another computer or boot your computer in safe mode with networking for further troubleshooting. If your connection is rock solid in safe mode with networking then its a software issue possibly.


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

cmunn said:


> when you cant get online try to ping past your router/modem.
> 
> from the command prompt (should get reply from)
> type ping 64.233.187.99
> ...


I'll try that, but don't believe it is a software issue, my cable modem also has a phone line directly attached to it, and when I am lose connection I also lose dialtone


----------



## PosManic (Aug 17, 2007)

Cable modem with a Phone cable, Are you sure your not on DSL? If you are that could be feed back from a phone in the house. which has an easy fix


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

PosManic said:


> Cable modem with a Phone cable, Are you sure your not on DSL? If you are that could be feed back from a phone in the house. which has an easy fix


No optimum online has phone service, the modem is the Motorola surfboard sbv5120, it has a slot for ethernet cable and phone cable. I called tech support again last night and they had no clue and are sending someone over to my house, but that won't help either as unless it goes out while he's here, he wont' find anything wrong


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

I didn't ping the ip as I didn't know it and didn't have this webpage up but I pinged google.com, here is the pic (there was packetloss)


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

And the IP ping of that one


----------



## cmunn (Apr 1, 2007)

looks like packet loss! Are you using a router? Where those screen shots when you can get online or when your not able to get online?

Do those same ping test in safe mode with networking. 
Turn your computer completely off | As soon as you turn the power back on tap F8 key every second. Until...

A screen comes up that says 'Windows Advanced Boot options.'
Use your arrows to select 'Safe Mode with Networking' | Login to your username | Open the command prompt | type those same ping commands.


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

cmunn said:


> looks like packet loss! Are you using a router? Where those screen shots when you can get online or when your not able to get online?
> 
> Do those same ping test in safe mode with networking.
> Turn your computer completely off | As soon as you turn the power back on tap F8 key every second. Until...
> ...


Only thing I think it can be is bad wiring.

Not router as happened when PC was connected directly to modem.
Not nic as happening in two PCs and put in another NIC card and still same.
Changed all ethernet cables to modem and cable from splitter to modem, and splitter also.

Also when this happens I lose dial tone on phone which is connected to modem, so I'm guessing it's some outside wiring


----------



## TheSynGame (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm suffering the same problem with the same company and the same router

Have you found a solution yet? It seems like I run fine during the late hours but during the day I suffer P/L


----------



## TheSynGame (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2359713


----------



## turbofreak23 (Sep 16, 2008)

TheSynGame said:


> I'm suffering the same problem with the same company and the same router
> 
> Have you found a solution yet? It seems like I run fine during the late hours but during the day I suffer P/L


same here i have optonline and a motorola modem, i have my pc in my room (desktop) and its connected wirelessly to my linksys router, i also keep lossing internet connection every single minute, thats when my parents and sister are using the computer, but when im alone there are no problems, my sisters computer is connected to the router via a wire, she never has that problem


----------

